# Arrow length?



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

Enrique b. said:


> Hi everyone,* I am tunning my Olympic bow, and I am using the stiff plunger to center shot. Instead of playing with limbs weight,* I want to tune the arrow spine to the bow. I am using victory force 600 because my 28 pounds l limbs weight. I can cut the arrow to make it stiffer or add heavier tips to make them weaker. My question is how longer can I* keep my arrows so they can fit 8n the clicker.* I want to start at the longest arrow length possible and cut it and play with tip weights.** Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


Any input?

Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

How did you choose 600 spine? Sounds stiff for 28# limbs. Do you know your actual draw weight? Might get more responses posting this on FITA forum.


----------



## Enrique b. (Apr 7, 2019)

ceratops said:


> How did you choose 600 spine? Sounds stiff for 28# limbs. Do you know your actual draw weight? Might get more responses posting this on FITA forum.



I think 600 is the most flexible
spine. It's range is** 20-40 lbs, my draw length is 28* in. My limbs are 28# @68 AMO

Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

In first post you said you are tuning, with stiff plunger set to center... well, what are your arrows telling you when they hit the target (assuming you are shooting bareshaft along with fletched)? Also, have you measured your draw weight at your draw length?

Seriously, though, if you want a lot more answers, from a lot more knowledgeable people, post your question on the FITA subforum, which is much more focused on recurve. A question like this would get a lot more traffic over there...


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

600 is too stiff for #28 limbs and 28-29” DL. Properly spined arrows for that setup are in the 750-830 shaft deflection range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btplus (Aug 20, 2006)

I too am in the same draw length and poundage. I have not been doing this long.
My thoughts are you are right. How come arrow charts do not share
the same opinion. Is this a center shot bow or off the shelf?
Thanks


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Arrow charts in general seem to always recomend an arrow that is too stiff for finger shooters. We seem to have been forgotten by the manufactures.


----------



## BuzzMA (Jan 11, 2010)

Although there may be Victory arrow spine tables in the LAS catalog I don't believe you will find one on the Victory web page but instead will find a spine calculator albeit a very rudimentary one. When I ran numbers in the calculator they came out much weaker than their table. I believe the Easton tables are off by two groups.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Enrique b. said:


> Any input?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737T using Archery Talk Forum


I'm curious why you posted in this particular forum (NFAA Professional Archers) for a topic on recurve bow / arrow tuning.

NFAA Professionals compete in Freestyle (Compound with Release) style only. So although some of them will also be knowledgeable abut recurve setup, you might get more response in the FITA group.


----------



## ceratops (May 17, 2017)

OP was almost a year ago...


----------



## MarkSirko (Jul 18, 2020)

700-850 spine should be suffice


----------

